# charplaner mit buffs



## Dimiteri (10. September 2008)

ist es vielleicht möglich das man bei dem cahr planer das programiert das man buffs hinzufügen kann und bsp die maimalen lebenspunkte eines tanks anzeigen zu lassen oder so


----------

